# Has Bean - El Salvador Finca La Fany Bourbon 2009-2010 crop



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I know some of you may fall off your chairs when you read this, some may even reach for the whisky bottle!!

Yesterday I went on line and ordered El Salvador Finca La Fany Bourbon 2009-2010 beans from Has Bean. This morning the beans arrived at reception (roasted yesterday). Fantastic service from Has Bean, very impressed.

I will let the beans rest for the next five or six days and then open and give you all my verdict.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

We've enjoyed Finca La Fany (though perhaps an earlier crop) roasted by Monmouth and by James'. In fact it was our house staple for non-espresso coffee for some months. I'll be looking forward to your review of Has Bean's roast.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I picked up a bag last week and have been using this exclusively with my mypressi TWIST this week.

It has been performing well and tasting very milk chocolatey, with a great texture, really coating the tongue and hitting loads of tastebuds.

You can enjoy this as an espresso well into the evening as it has very little acidity or punch to it.

I'm tempted to have one now...


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine arrived today , ordered Monday, roasted yesterday

Just need a grinder now still a few days to sort one out

Gaz


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Glenn you always make them seem so appetising!........this forum and members like you always inspire me into different realms of coffee which is what its all about







....I'll be ordering some!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> I know some of you may fall off your chairs when you read this, some may even reach for the whisky bottle!!


I hope the Costa Club don't ask for your card so that they can tear it up


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> I hope the Costa Club don't ask for your card so that they can tear it up


I don't think they will!! Going to open Has Bean beans at the weekend but will stock up on Costa as well. I have some friends coming for dinner in a few weeks, so if the Finca La Fany is good, I will be ordering another bag.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Just thought I would follow up with my view on Finca La Fany beans from Has Bean. I opened the packet on Saturday - great packaging from Has Bean by the way, if only all beans were sold like that. Re-sealable bag, excellent. Well done Has Bean!

I am not as good as Glenn in his description of coffee. All I can say is that I drank it in a flat white and I thought it was "smooth", not bitter. In my view, they were very similar to good old Costa beans. I made my husband a coffee, said nothing and then asked him his opinion. He said he could not taste anything different and wondered what I had done differently!!

Overall, I thought it was a nice coffee, still got some left and would be tempted to order some more.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Was that a double or single basket?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

BanishInstant said:


> Was that a double or single basket?


A single basket.


----------

